# Weekly Competition 2022-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U
*2. *U2 R F' U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U2 F
*3. *R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R2
*4. *F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F U' F R'
*5. *R' F R U' F U' R2 U' R2 F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U L F' L2 F' L2 R' D' B2 F R
*2. *L B2 D' B2 U F' L F R' F' D2 F B' R2 F' D2 F D'
*3. *U2 B2 D' F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 B L' U' B2 D2 U' F' D F
*4. *L2 D B' D2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D L D' L2 U L2 B' R U
*5. *U' L B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B L' R' U L' U F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R L2 U L2 U' L D' L B U2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 L' B' D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 D2 Uw' L B' D' U2 Fw Uw R' Uw' R D L
*2. *U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B L' F2 B2 L B' L' F Rw2 F Rw2 D B2 Uw2 D Fw2 F' D' B Rw L R U2 R2 F' Fw Rw Uw' L' F2 Rw B2
*3. *D R2 D' L2 D L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F' U' B' L' F R D' L' D2 Uw2 R D L Uw2 L' Fw2 R' U' Rw2 R D' F L2 R Fw' R2 Uw' L' B2 Uw D' Rw Uw2 R2
*4. *R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L B U' B2 F' L D2 F U2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 D2 Rw2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw U2 Fw' B U F' Uw' R Fw' F2 Rw F2
*5. *R U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 D R' B' L' F' D2 U2 F R' Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 F L2 Uw2 B' L' B' Uw2 L B2 D B R2 Uw Fw' Uw D2 F2 Rw' Fw D R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Dw2 F2 B' D Dw Lw' Bw' Fw' R' Lw2 Uw' Dw L' Bw2 R' Rw' D2 F B' R' U2 Lw' Uw Lw U Dw R2 B' F D2 Lw R2 Fw2 U' Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw' L2 Lw' D2 F2 Rw2 B' Rw R Bw D' R Rw B' R' Rw Fw2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' L
*2. *Rw' B' R' Fw R' U' B2 Uw2 Rw' Bw Dw' R' B Uw2 L2 Dw' R' Bw R' Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 Rw B2 D2 Fw Bw2 B U' D Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw D2 B F U2 D L F2 U R' Fw' D2 Fw Lw' F2 Fw Uw Fw' L' F' U B' Bw' D U2 Bw2
*3. *Uw' B2 Bw2 D2 L2 F2 B Lw R Fw2 L' F Lw' Dw2 Bw B' Lw L' R Uw' L U' B U Lw' R L' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 B Uw2 U' R' Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw R2 D2 Bw' F2 B' L Fw F Uw Fw' Bw2 Uw' D2 L' D2 Uw' Dw2 R2 Rw' Bw' Dw' Lw'
*4. *F2 Lw' Uw2 Fw D' Bw U' Fw R2 F D' R2 Uw2 Lw' D' U' R2 D2 Rw2 F' Dw' Bw' L' Bw2 Uw L' U' Dw' Rw' Dw Bw R Bw2 R Uw2 Dw U L' Lw' Fw2 U' R Rw Lw2 Bw Rw2 U B2 R Dw' F2 U B' Dw' R D Dw' Uw U' F
*5. *L' Bw' F' Dw R2 L Bw L Fw2 U' B F2 R Fw Uw Lw' U' B2 Uw B D' Bw2 L Rw F' Bw D Fw' L2 R2 U B Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw' U' Bw Rw Lw' Dw B2 Rw Fw2 R2 Bw2 L2 B2 Fw' D' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw F' Fw' U' Fw' 3Fw' R D 3Fw' U B F2 Lw Rw' Uw 3Uw2 Bw' D' R 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw' B Bw 3Fw D' Lw U2 F Lw2 L' U D' Dw L Fw' 3Rw B F2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 U' 3Fw F' Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw Fw' Lw2 Rw2 3Rw2 U Bw Uw B 3Uw2 Bw' Uw 3Rw' Rw2 D' R2 Lw' Bw2 U' 3Uw 3Fw Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 R'
*2. *B2 3Rw2 L' 3Uw Dw2 F Uw2 Dw' L2 U' Bw' U' F2 Rw 3Rw' D' L D2 F U' F B' Lw' F' 3Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw2 F Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw U2 Lw Fw2 R Lw Rw' Bw D Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Lw Fw2 U2 Dw' F Fw2 L Rw2 R 3Uw' Uw' L Uw' D' F Dw U' L2 3Uw Uw2 Dw' 3Rw D' B' Lw' Bw F Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw B Rw' F
*3. *B' Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 F' R' F2 R' Uw2 F Lw' F2 3Fw2 Lw Fw B' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw F Lw2 Fw' R' L2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 L' Rw U2 Lw2 D2 Uw 3Fw R Fw' F' D2 3Fw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Rw' 3Rw' L F' D Uw Fw R 3Uw2 Dw2 B F2 Rw D Bw2 Uw' L2 Dw R 3Uw' F' 3Uw Bw U' Bw2 Dw2 D Uw Rw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Bw Uw Fw2
*4. *Fw 3Uw L2 Bw' Lw L' D' U Uw2 R2 U 3Uw Fw2 F2 L2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 F Dw2 F2 R2 L' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Lw' U2 F' 3Fw2 R D 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw 3Rw' U' F2 B2 Lw U' Dw' Lw R' Dw U' 3Uw2 Fw2 B U 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 R B U2 Fw Bw' Lw F' Fw' D2 Bw2 3Rw2 U' 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 B2 U' Rw' R' B Uw2 U D' R'
*5. *Fw' R' 3Uw2 D Rw' L2 Fw' U' 3Rw' U' Rw' B 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw U2 3Uw 3Fw2 L B2 Dw Lw' Fw' F2 Uw 3Rw Bw B L 3Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Fw Dw' D2 Bw2 B' 3Rw2 B L R 3Rw D2 B F D Uw 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 B F2 3Rw' Fw Bw2 F B2 D2 3Fw B2 Bw' Fw' Uw Bw L' F D Rw' 3Rw Bw' B Fw' Rw' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 3Rw Bw2 U' Uw F' Fw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 Dw 3Uw' U' F' R2 F2 Dw2 R' F' Uw D2 Rw2 Lw L D2 R' 3Fw2 3Rw Lw' Rw L2 Bw2 D2 Uw 3Rw' 3Fw L 3Fw 3Bw' U' R2 Uw U2 3Uw2 B' 3Lw' B' Lw U B' U2 Fw Lw U Rw' R 3Bw2 D Lw Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 B2 3Uw2 D 3Dw' Dw2 Uw F' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Dw 3Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' F 3Lw' D' Dw 3Dw2 F R2 3Lw 3Rw' Lw' B 3Lw Dw' U2 R' 3Fw' U' D2 3Rw2
*2. *R' L2 3Dw U D Lw2 Fw2 3Rw 3Dw' Bw2 F 3Rw2 Fw2 3Bw' B' Bw Dw2 F' Fw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw Fw2 3Dw2 Lw Bw' Lw2 3Lw2 R2 Fw Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw' F B U' B 3Lw' Dw B2 3Dw' 3Uw Fw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 Bw 3Lw' Bw Fw F2 3Lw2 L' Fw2 3Uw' Dw F D R D' 3Uw Dw' 3Dw Bw Dw2 F 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw 3Rw 3Bw 3Dw L2 3Dw2 Uw' U' 3Fw F Bw' 3Lw B2 Uw' 3Dw' Fw Rw' 3Fw 3Bw Uw R Dw' 3Lw Rw' 3Rw'
*3. *R' Rw2 3Lw2 D 3Uw' 3Fw' U' Bw F2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Dw Lw' L' U2 Dw 3Lw' Dw Fw' Rw 3Rw' L' U' 3Rw' F R 3Bw Rw Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 3Lw' F R' 3Bw2 F 3Uw L' D2 R2 3Bw R' F Bw' Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' 3Lw' D' 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw' L2 Bw' R' D2 B' R' Bw' U' 3Bw' F' 3Fw' Fw' Dw D2 R2 Bw 3Bw2 L2 3Fw2 L2 Bw2 Dw' 3Uw R' U L B2 Fw Dw 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw2 R2 3Uw2 Dw2 L2 3Bw U' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Rw' Rw 3Uw F Bw' B2
*4. *F2 B 3Uw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Uw2 3Fw 3Dw' Rw B2 R F' Lw Uw' B 3Bw 3Uw' F2 3Bw U' Bw L Bw' Lw' U Rw Bw D 3Lw2 D2 U' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' U Bw2 3Dw' D' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Rw Lw2 F2 3Uw F' Fw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Bw R' Bw2 Dw' U2 Fw B' Lw2 3Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 3Lw R' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' R2 3Fw' Dw' L' Lw' Bw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Lw' B2 3Fw 3Bw' Fw 3Dw' Dw2 D' U' F L' D' Rw U B 3Dw2 3Lw Fw2 R2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw' F 3Lw2
*5. *F 3Uw2 R D2 B' 3Uw2 3Bw Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Bw Fw' U 3Dw2 3Uw' Dw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 F2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 Bw D2 F' 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw D 3Dw' Lw Bw' 3Rw Uw2 Fw D 3Uw2 U' Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B 3Fw Uw' F' R' Rw2 Fw Lw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw 3Uw2 Rw' Lw Fw Uw2 F' Fw Lw' R B2 3Dw2 U' 3Lw2 Dw' Fw2 B' Rw2 Dw F2 3Dw2 D' Lw2 3Fw Bw' 3Uw' B2 D2 U Dw' R' 3Rw' F2 Dw' Lw 3Fw' 3Dw' F Lw R 3Fw2 U' B' Lw' D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R2 U2 R U R2 F' U' F' R2
*2. *U R U' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F R
*3. *U' F R U' R F' R' U R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B' L' U' R' B R' D2 F D2 F D2 B2 D L F' D Rw' Uw2
*2. *B R' D R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R D' B' F R B' F L D Fw' Uw2
*3. *F B U' L' D2 F D R2 D2 B' R B2 U2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 U2 Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R2 F L B2 L U L2 R' U' R2 D2 F R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 U' F L2 F Rw2 Fw2 U2 B L2 Rw' B F2 Uw2 R F2 U L Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw R' z
*2. *R' U' B L2 F' U2 D2 L B' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D F Uw2 L2 D' Rw2 D' R2 D2 U Rw U' L' R2 D2 Rw Uw B R2 Fw Uw' D x2 y'
*3. *D2 F' D2 F2 D R2 F' D2 R' D2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F' R B2 Rw2 R B2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw F' D2 Fw D Rw R' Uw Rw R' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Rw' U Uw2 Dw R' Uw' U' B' Lw U2 D L2 B2 Uw2 Dw' R L' B' F2 L2 Bw' L Uw2 Lw2 B' Dw Bw' R2 B2 Dw2 Lw' F' R F' R' Rw Fw2 D B' L' U' Dw Bw F2 R2 Rw Lw Dw Uw U2 R2 F' Uw' L' Lw2 R' F' R' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw
*2. *U' L2 F B Dw2 Lw' R Dw' R' Fw U Fw' U' B Rw' Bw' B F2 Uw D B2 Lw F Uw L' R2 Uw Fw2 L' Dw2 Uw B Bw2 D' Lw2 U' L2 Dw U B2 Dw Uw Bw Lw2 Bw D' Fw2 R Dw2 Uw' F' D2 Uw U2 Lw' Bw2 U R Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Lw' D L2 Rw' Uw' L Lw Bw U2 D2 Fw Bw Lw2 Rw2 Fw L2 B' Dw' Bw' U Uw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw' L U2 Uw' R' Fw' Dw2 B Uw2 Bw F' D' Fw' L Uw Fw2 Lw F Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw Bw' F Dw2 L2 Rw' U' B2 R D2 R2 D' L U2 R' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Dw' Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw' Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' R Bw2 Rw' B' L2 Lw' 3Fw F2 Rw D' 3Fw D' Bw' Dw Lw 3Uw' Rw R' 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 F2 U2 3Rw L D B F2 Uw B Lw U Uw' Bw U D Bw' R 3Fw' U' Rw2 L' Dw' Bw R2 Uw' 3Rw2 B U Rw' Bw Rw' Uw' R2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Dw B' Dw D2 Lw' U2 R2 Rw Uw R' 3Rw' Dw2 B L2 x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw D' Uw 3Dw U2 3Fw2 3Rw D 3Dw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Uw Lw2 R2 F 3Bw U2 D' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw' L2 3Lw2 F2 3Fw2 3Bw Dw2 Fw F' Dw' 3Bw U2 R' D R2 Uw' 3Rw Fw Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 F' Lw Bw2 3Uw Lw' Fw Lw 3Bw' 3Lw R' Bw F U 3Bw' Dw 3Bw' 3Fw Uw2 R B Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw U B 3Rw' Dw2 D2 3Lw2 Lw' D2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 Fw R Fw 3Lw2 3Uw2 D2 B Lw' U2 Lw2 U2 L2 3Bw' Rw' Lw U' Uw 3Rw2 U' Dw2 3Lw2 D' 3Fw' Lw' Uw z

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D' R2 B D' F2 L B' F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 L Uw
*2. *L U' F U' B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' F U2 R D2 R U2 Rw Uw
*3. *R2 B D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' F R2 U' R B L' F' D2 U B2 U2 B' Rw Uw
*4. *B L D' R U2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D R U' R D' F' L' Fw Uw'
*5. *D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 F R D2 F' L' U2 F D L2 Fw'
*6. *L' B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D B L' R F2 D' B2 L2 R Fw' Uw2
*7. *F' U' R' L U R2 B L' D2 F2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 B2 D2 U L U Rw Uw'
*8. *B U' F2 D' F B2 L D F' U' R' U' R2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*9. *B R2 U L' F' R2 B U2 D2 L U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B Uw2
*10. *U' B L2 B' F' U2 B2 F' R F U F' U R' U B' R2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *L B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L' B' D' F U2 L2 B2 L U' L' Fw' Uw'
*12. *B' R F' R' L D2 F D' L D2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R F Rw' Uw2
*13. *B' U' D B L2 D L' B' F2 R U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 F R' U' Fw' Uw2
*14. *L B2 R' U B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' D F2 R2 F' R' B R' Fw'
*15. *U2 L F' R B U2 D' F' U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L U Fw'
*16. *U2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' B L2 R B' D' L U
*17. *L2 U R' B2 D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 F U' R' B D' L2 F L' U' Fw
*18. *R2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 L B' L' R B L2 R2 D' Rw' Uw'
*19. *U' D' F R D2 L2 F' B' R' U R2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R L' D Fw Uw
*20. *F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D L U2 B U' F2 R2 U2 L' Fw
*21. *L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L' D2 U B R D L2 U' L2 F' R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *L F' U B2 D2 L' F D2 F B D2 R2 L B2 U2 L' B2 R Fw Uw
*23. *R' U' R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' U B' L B' U' B2 R B' D' Rw2 Uw
*24. *F R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L F L2 F D B L B' D' Rw2 Uw'
*25. *U F U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B U' L2 R F' U2 L Fw Uw
*26. *D2 R F' B' L B2 U D' L B2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 B' L' U' Fw'
*27. *F D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L' B U L D2 B' D B F' D F Rw2
*28. *D2 B' R2 B D R2 B R2 L B' R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*29. *B' R' L2 F' U L2 D2 L2 B' R F U D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*30. *B D2 R' D2 F' R' L2 D' B R2 F2 B' D2 F2 B2 R F D Fw Uw'
*31. *U2 F L U D' F2 B L2 F' B R' B D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*32. *D2 L2 F U2 D B' R B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U' F2 Uw2
*33. *U2 R2 B' R L' B' D2 L' U' F' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *R' B' F' D2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' F2 L F' D' L' U L2 U' Fw Uw
*35. *R D R' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' L2 U B' L B' D R' U' Rw2
*36. *D' F U' D' R2 F L U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R' F2 U2 Fw
*37. *L' F2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 R2 D' R' F U' F' D2 F' D2 L' U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*38. *L' B' R L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U R' F U2 R B2 U' R' B2 Rw' Uw
*39. *B' L' B' D L D' L2 U L R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 D Rw'
*40. *L' D' R B D' B' D F2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' F L B2 Uw
*41. *L2 U' F2 U B' L2 U L U2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B' U2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *L' B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D L' B2 F' R2 U F D U2 R2 F' Rw' Uw
*43. *B2 U' R2 D U2 L2 U F D L2 U2 B' L F' R' U2 B2 D2 F2 Uw2
*44. *D' L' U' R2 U' B' U' F R2 D' F2 D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 Rw
*45. *B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 U' B D2 F' L F' R D F' L' B' Uw2
*46. *L F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' F' U R' F2 L' B' F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' B' R' F2 D' L2 F' U2 R2 D' F Rw' Uw
*48. *B2 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 L2 B L B D' R B2 L' U2 L' D L' Fw' Uw'
*49. *U2 F2 L B L' D2 F2 D L2 U2 L' F2 R2 L' U2 L' F U Fw Uw2
*50. *F R' F B' U D' R' F' U2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 L Fw Uw
*51. *B' D F L F2 D L' B2 D F L F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 Fw Uw'
*52. *R' D2 F' U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D B' L' D' L F' R2 D2 B2 R Fw' Uw'
*53. *L U2 R2 B' U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R' D L F R2 D U' Rw
*54. *U L' U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 F D2 L' R B2 L2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*55. *U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B F U' L' B' D2 B' L2 R' B2 U' Fw Uw2
*56. *U2 L F U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 D' F2 L' R' D U2 L2 D2 Fw'
*57. *B L2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' U2 L' F' U L2 R' F' L' D B' D
*58. *B D2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B' U2 F2 R B F2 L2 R' U' F Uw'
*59. *B2 L D B L' U' L U D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *B' U R U B D' B D' B F2 R2 U D L2 U' F D2
*61. *F2 L F' D R' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D' F L' F L2 F2 Rw2
*62. *R D' R' F B' U D' F L' B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R B' L U Fw' Uw
*63. *L2 D' R2 D U R2 B' U F D U L D2 U L' D2 B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*64. *L B' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L' Fw
*65. *R2 F U R' U2 F2 L R U2 B2 L F2 L B L B2 F U2 L' F' Rw Uw'
*66. *F U B2 L2 F' L B R' L B' D2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 Rw Uw
*67. *B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R' D U2 R B L2 D B' R' B' Rw2 Uw
*68. *L' F' D2 B R2 B2 L B2 U F2 R2 U' D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*69. *D F L' U D2 R D2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F L' B2 D R2 D U Rw Uw2
*70. *F R U2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 R' D R2 D2 R F' R' F' D' U' F2 Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D B' U2 L' F2 U' R L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2
*2. *D' R' B' L U' R2 F2 R B' L U' B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B'
*3. *R U' R L F2 R B' U2 R L' F U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2
*4. *L B2 R2 B' U2 L' F' D F' U' L U D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2
*5. *B U F2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U R B' U' B' U' L2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F' L' U2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R' U F U2 R' D2 B2
*2. *B' L U' R2 D2 L F U R F2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F
*3. *U2 L U' B U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B2 F L2 D2 U' R'
*4. *D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 F' D L2 B D2 R F' R
*5. *D2 F L2 R2 U L2 D2 U B2 L2 D L2 F R' D' F' L2 B' U L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L B' L2 D2 B U' R2 U
*2. *F L' F R2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 D2 B R U B2 R D' B' F'
*3. *F' L U B R2 B R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R U2 B2 F R2 D' B2 R
*4. *L' D R2 L2 D' R2 U' R U' F2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F L D2
*5. *L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' R' D L' F U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 B2 R' F' D' U' L' B L2 D U2 L2 F2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F' R' B R D B' R D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R' B D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L B' U L U D' F' L B2 U2 R2 L' B2 L B' D2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' U2 F' R2 U' R U R F
*3. *R' F L2 U' F U2 F L' B' U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U'
*4. *D L2 F' B D' F2 R' B' D2 B' L2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 R D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F U F Rw2 U R2 B' Rw2 U2 Rw' U' R2 F U Uw' Fw F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U R U2 R U' R2 U F' U2
*3. *R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U R F2 U2 B R' F2 R D' R' F' L' R2
*4. *B' L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D' L' U D F R D' B U' B Rw2 B2 F' D2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 D2 L' Uw B' Uw' R L Uw Fw L' F Rw' R
*5. *Fw2 Uw U2 R2 L2 Dw Rw2 B Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw B2 U2 Fw' U R F B2 Fw' D2 Rw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Rw' L2 R' D' Rw Lw' D' Uw2 L' Rw2 B' Dw2 Rw D' L Bw' Fw R Rw' Dw Uw U Lw2 Bw2 L2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw Fw Dw R2 Dw U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U R F' U' R' U2 R'
*3. *D L2 F R' B' D2 F R' F' U F U2 F2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B'
*4. *B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F D2 B' U' L B2 L D2 B2 R' F' L U Fw2 R' D2 L Fw2 F2 R' D' Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 B2 D2 Fw Rw' R2 F' D Fw' Uw L' Fw
*5. *Uw' Fw' F Uw' Rw Bw2 D Bw U' F B' D' F L2 Lw' R Uw' B2 D Lw2 Bw2 Dw B2 Dw2 Lw B R2 D Dw2 Lw' F2 Lw2 B2 U Rw B Rw Fw' F Bw Uw L2 D2 Bw D2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw R2 F' Bw Dw2 R2 B2 D' B2 Rw2 U F2
*6. *L' Dw U R Uw L2 3Uw Dw U' Uw' Fw2 R D2 Lw2 Rw' L B2 U2 B Bw' 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw B2 U' Lw' D2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 B' Lw' Uw 3Uw' Bw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' L2 B Rw 3Fw2 U Lw B' F Bw Fw' Dw2 Rw' D' 3Uw2 U2 Bw B' D 3Fw2 U Lw D2 Uw' Bw L2 Uw' B2 U2 Bw' D Bw2 U B2 Lw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw D2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F U R'
*3. *F2 R2 U F' U F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D' B2 L R2 U2
*4. *R2 B F L' R B' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B2 U2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 F2 U' R Fw' B2 Rw2 L Fw Uw' Fw2 D' L2 Uw B2 F' L2
*5. *Fw' Lw Dw' Lw' Dw' D B U2 B' Fw' U' Dw2 B' R' Rw' F Uw' Dw2 R Rw' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D B U' Bw' R Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Dw' U' Bw' Rw' D B Dw F' R' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 L2 U' L D' R' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Bw U Dw' F2 Uw2 F' B2
*6. *Fw2 Uw L R' D2 3Rw R' Bw Lw2 Rw' F2 R' 3Rw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' 3Fw2 Bw Dw Uw Lw' D R' Uw Bw L2 Lw2 3Rw2 D' Dw2 R L' F 3Uw B R' Rw 3Uw Dw Fw' Rw' L2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 Bw L' 3Fw Rw' R' L' Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 D' Dw L' Fw' Dw2 L 3Rw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw 3Rw Uw2 Lw2 Uw Dw Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2
*7. *3Dw2 D2 3Fw D' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw' Dw Uw2 Lw Uw2 R' Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw 3Lw Uw' Fw2 D2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw' B D2 Uw 3Lw Lw F' Fw 3Dw' 3Fw R' Uw Lw 3Rw 3Bw2 L' Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw Fw Uw2 Rw2 3Dw2 Lw2 D U' Uw B2 Rw2 Fw F2 L U' L' B2 U 3Rw Uw' D' B' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw L2 3Lw2 3Bw2 L2 D' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw F' 3Bw' Uw' Lw2 U2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Fw 3Uw' L2 Lw' R 3Rw' Bw Rw' 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw Fw 3Lw2 3Bw' Lw' Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL1+ UL0+ U2- R2+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4- D1+ L3- ALL4+ DR
*2. *UR4+ DR6+ DL6+ UL6+ U1+ R3- D0+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R3- D4- L5+ ALL1- UR DL
*3. *UR2+ DR1- DL6+ UL0+ U2+ R0+ D0+ L1- ALL1- y2 U1- R2- D5- L0+ ALL3- DR UL
*4. *UR3- DR4- DL4- UL0+ U5- R3+ D3- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R3+ D3- L5- ALL5- UR DR UL
*5. *UR2- DR5+ DL2+ UL4- U1+ R4+ D1+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U4- R3+ D2+ L6+ ALL3- UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U' R U' L' R U' B R' U l' r' b
*2. *L' R U L' R' L U B' R' L' B l' r
*3. *B' U' L' R' L R' B U' R' L B l b'
*4. *R' B' L R' B U' B R B' R' U' u l' r' b
*5. *L' U B' U' R U R B' L' R U' l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,6) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (-3,-4)
*2. *(0,5) / (1,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4)
*3. *(4,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /
*4. *(-5,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
*5. *(-5,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-1,-4) / (4,-3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U B' L U L R L U' R L
*2. *L U L' B' U B' U' L U' L' U
*3. *U L B R L U R' U B' U' R'
*4. *B R U B L R' L B U B L
*5. *B U L' U' L B' L B' U' B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 L2 flip U' BR2 R2' BL U2' BR2 U2' BR2 flip R U F L2 BR' U2 L' BL U2' R' U2 F2 R2' U2 R2 U2' R' U2' R U2 F2'
*2. *flip U L U2' BL' L2 F2 U2' L2 flip U F2 L2 U BL2' BR2 U2 BL' L2 F R F U R' U2' F2' R U' F2' U' F2'
*3. *flip L2 U' BR BL' L U2' BR flip U R U L2 F2' BR2 BL2' U L2 F' U R' F U R' U' F R' F2
*4. *L BL2 L' BR2 BL' L2 flip R2' U' BR2' BL2' L2 F2' R2 BR' F2 R2' U2 R' U2 F2' U F2 R' F U2 F2
*5. *flip U F U' L BL2' U' F BL flip U F2 U BL' U' R2 BR BL2' L2' U2' F' U R' F' R2' U2 R' U2 R2 F' R'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U'
*3. *D' B' U2 L' U D' R F' L' B' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2
*4. *L' U' B' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 B D2 L' F2 D' R' B2 L B' U Uw2 Rw2 U L' D2 L2 R' Fw2 U' R2 L' Fw' R U2 B2 U' L2 Uw' Fw' Rw D F U' Rw
*5. *Rw2 R' F' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 U L2 F2 D Bw' R2 U Lw' Fw' F' Lw' R2 Bw2 Uw' L2 F' Fw Lw' Bw2 R' Uw L' B' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Lw D' Fw' L2 R Fw Bw2 B' Dw Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw Dw' B' Bw' L R Rw' Fw2
*OH. *R2 D R D B U' F D2 L R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR6+ DL3+ UL4- U0+ R3+ D1+ L4- ALL3- y2 U4- R4- D2- L3- ALL5- UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R B' L B' L U' L B' R B' L' u l' r b'
*Square-1. *(3,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-4) / (4,-5) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) /
*Skewb. *L U L' R' U L U B' U L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B l L B F' r' b' f' l L' B F' R' F' L' B' F' L'
*2. *b B' l r b' f' l' b' f' R B' F L R B' F L
*3. *L F b r R' b l' r' B L B' F' R' B L F
*4. *F' b f' l' r' b f l F' L B R' F' L' R F R
*5. *B' L R F' b r f l' L' F L R B F L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L Rw' Uw' R' Lw' R' Bw U L B Uw Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' Lw Bw Lw l' r b
*2. *Bw Rw' B Rw' Uw' L Bw B' Rw' U' Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw Rw' Lw u' b'
*3. *Bw Lw' L' Rw U' Bw L' Bw R' B' Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw Uw Rw Uw u l b'
*4. *Uw' Rw Bw' U R Uw' Bw L Uw R' B' Uw' Bw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw b'
*5. *Uw' R B' Lw' Rw' U Bw B' Uw' Lw' R Bw Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw' Lw l r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L2 U R D3 R2 U L3 U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D R D L2 D R U2 L D2 L U R2 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R3 U L2 D R D R U L D2 R U L3 U R2 D L D R2 U L2 U L D R D R U3 L2 D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U L2 U R2 U R D2 L3 U R2 U L D R2 D L2 D L U2 R U L D R2 U L D2 R U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L2 U R U2 L D2 R U R2 U L3 D R3 D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U R U R U R D2 L D L2 U R2 U2 L D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U2 L D L2 D R3 U L U R D L3 D R3 D L3 U2 R U R D R D2 L2 U L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F U' F R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F D' R2 L U2 D R' D F' U L' B2 L U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D R' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B F' R' F' D2 F L2 B' D' B D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 B2 L' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D B L' U' B' U2 F' L D' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 B R2 D2 U' F' R' B L U2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 F L2 U2 L U2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' U L2 B' R'
*2. *D2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R' F' D2 L R D2 F2 L U' R2 B' F2
*3. *F D2 B' F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 F' D2 R' F' D'
*4. *F2 L' U R D2 U2 R B2 R' B2 D' U R' U2 F' U' F' U2
*5. *L' U L B' L2 B' U2 B F' D2 L2 B2 L D R F' D' L2 B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL LB UL LB UL RF UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UL RB UR UF UL LF UF UR UB LB UL DB LB UL DL DB DF LF UL DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+2 UB LB+2 RF UR+ DF UF-
*2. * UF UR UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UL UF LB UL UF UR UF UL RF UR RF UR UF UB UL RF LF UF UR UL UB RB UB RB LF UL UF UR LF UF DB DF RF LF DL DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+ DL LF UF-2 RF+2 UF+2 RF UF RF+ DL+2
*3. * UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UB LB UB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB RF UF RB UB UL LF UF LF UF UL UB UR RB LF UF DB LB DB LB DF DL LF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+ UR UB+2 LF+ DL LF+2 UL+2 RF- UF+ UL+ DL-2
*4. * UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UF UL LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UR UF UB UR UL LB RF UF UR RB LF UF UR UL UB RF UR RB LF UL UF LF UF RF DL LB LF DB DL LB DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF+ DL LF- UL+ LF+ DB+2 DR+ DB+ UB DR+2 RB+
*5. * UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UR UL LB RF UF UR UL UB UR UF UR LB UL UF RF UR RF LF UL UB RB UR UB RB UR UF UL UB LF UL UF DL LF DR RF RB DR DF DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 DR- DF+ DR+ UR+ RB UR+2 UL DF- DB UB+ UR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R' F R U L' U' L F U' R U R F R L' R L' R' F L' U' R L U L' BR F L B BR' D L' BL
*2. *L' U' F R U R' U' F' BL' B' U' B U BL U L' U L R L' R F L' R' U' L R U' F R' B' BL' BR F' L R' BR'
*3. *L F U R U' R' F' L' BL' U' B' U B BL L' U L' U F' L F' L R' L R' L' U R' U F R' BR F B' L' F' D' U' F'
*4. *R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' U L F L' F' U' D R BR R' BR' D' U R U' F' R F R U' L R' U' F BR F' R' D L B' U'
*5. *R' F L' R' U' R U L F' R' L F L' R U L' U' L' R' L' U' F U R' L' R U R' F' D BR F' U BR R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2022)

Results for week 34: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ash Black, and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(181)
1.  1.27 Legomanz
2.  1.41 Charles Jerome
3.  1.52 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.54 Luke Garrett
5.  1.79 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.91 OriginalUsername
7.  1.92 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  2.07 Shirosuki
9.  2.16 darrensaito
10.  2.19 Shaun Mack
10.  2.19 turtwig
12.  2.30 AydenNguyen
13.  2.35 YellowEnte
14.  2.50 Imsoosm
15.  2.58 Jge
16.  2.67 tsutt099
17.  2.73 Cody_Caston
18.  2.79 smitty cubes
19.  2.82 asiahyoo1997
20.  2.83 Christopher Fandrich
21.  2.85 CornerTwisted
21.  2.85 jtcubezyt
23.  2.86 Haribo
24.  2.96 parkertrager
25.  3.00 Jonathan Truchot
25.  3.00 TheCubingAddict980
27.  3.01 Redicubeman
28.  3.05 YouCubing
29.  3.09 Ryan Pilat
30.  3.11 Jay Cubes
31.  3.15 Valken
32.  3.16 MartinN13
33.  3.18 Dylan Swarts
34.  3.19 Pixaler
35.  3.22 AndyMok
36.  3.30 mihnea3000
37.  3.31 tobysthatsall
38.  3.32 Boris McCoy
39.  3.35 nigelthecuber
40.  3.37 bennettstouder
41.  3.46 AndrewT99
42.  3.49 Antto Pitkänen
43.  3.51 hah27
44.  3.54 carlosvilla9
45.  3.55 Yeguk Kim
46.  3.66 mariotdias
46.  3.66 BradenTheMagician
48.  3.68 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
49.  3.69 vezeneca
49.  3.69 lilwoaji
49.  3.69 aznbn
52.  3.70 Ash Black
53.  3.71 eyeballboi
54.  3.72 tJardigradHe
55.  3.79 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  3.79 JacobLittleton
57.  3.80 CubeEnthusiast15
57.  3.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  3.80 DGCubes
60.  3.82 roymok1213
61.  3.83 JohnDaCuber
62.  3.84 DesertWolf
63.  3.90 Tues
64.  4.01 stanley chapel
64.  4.01 midnightcuberx
66.  4.03 WizardCM
66.  4.03 Oliver Pällo
68.  4.04 Logan2017DAYR01
68.  4.04 zSquirreL
70.  4.05 Topherlul
71.  4.07 Nuuk cuber
72.  4.08 MJbaka
72.  4.08 Chris Van Der Brink
74.  4.09 Kylegadj
75.  4.11 ELLE1000
76.  4.12 justyy14
77.  4.14 hyn
77.  4.14 João Vinicius
79.  4.16 Shadowjockey
80.  4.21 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  4.22 quing
82.  4.23 EvanWright1
83.  4.24 agradess2
84.  4.26 Fred Lang
85.  4.27 MCuber
86.  4.34 JustGoodCuber
86.  4.34 Jammy
88.  4.36 Timona
89.  4.43 Cubey_Tube
90.  4.44 Cale S
90.  4.44 KellanTheCubingCoder
92.  4.51 InfinityCuber324
93.  4.53 KrokosB
94.  4.56 BradyLawrence
95.  4.57 Sawyer
96.  4.58 Cubing Mania
97.  4.61 Parke187
97.  4.61 trangium
99.  4.63 Cubeology
99.  4.63 TheReasonableCuber
101.  4.64 JohnSax
101.  4.64 William Austin
103.  4.69 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
103.  4.69 d2polld
105.  4.74 KingWilwin16
106.  4.76 Koen van Aller
107.  4.78 ARSCubing
108.  4.80 FishTalons
109.  4.82 Calumv 
110.  4.85 c00bmaster
111.  4.92 edcuberrules8473
112.  4.93 Torch
112.  4.93 Jakub D
114.  5.03 Nevan J
115.  5.05 VectorCubes
116.  5.07 ichcubegerne
117.  5.13 Rollercoasterben 
118.  5.20 AlexISCrazy
119.  5.21 kumato
120.  5.23 DUDECUBER
121.  5.28 ly_6
122.  5.31 jachi
123.  5.37 BalsaCuber
124.  5.40 Noob's Cubes
125.  5.43 Meanjuice
125.  5.43 OwlC
127.  5.45 Homeschool Cubing
127.  5.45 rdurette10
127.  5.45 khachuli
130.  5.47 Isaiah The Scott
131.  5.48 pizzacrust
132.  5.60 Jakub26
133.  5.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
134.  5.65 rlnninja44
135.  5.66 Hyperion
136.  5.70 drpfisherman
137.  5.81 InlandEmpireCuber
138.  5.83 Faustfan
139.  5.84 Li Xiang
140.  5.86 Clock_Enthusiast
141.  6.01 bradmk;wes
142.  6.04 Poorcuber09
142.  6.04 helloimcubedup
142.  6.04 Jack Law
145.  6.14 DynaXT
146.  6.35 samuel roveran
146.  6.35 BigBrainBoi989
148.  6.39 Abram Grimsley
149.  6.43 2019ECKE02
150.  6.50 Henry13
151.  6.51 jbudd
152.  6.54 filmip
153.  6.56 sband17
154.  6.57 Mike Hughey
155.  6.77 Heheheha
156.  7.07 SpeedCubeLegend17
157.  7.08 GrettGrett
158.  7.09 tungsten
159.  7.23 NONOGamer12
160.  7.47 Trexrush1
161.  7.49 One Wheel
162.  7.64 Thewan
163.  7.90 aerocube
164.  8.09 WTFperm
165.  8.22 roxanajohnson01
166.  8.26 Tekooo
167.  8.31 Omkar1
168.  8.35 freshcuber.de
169.  8.38 Kalindu
170.  8.65 Rubika-37-021204
171.  9.47 Jrg
171.  9.47 sporteisvogel
173.  9.57 Multicubing
174.  10.83 Xatu
175.  10.86 Mormi
176.  12.16 Jacck
177.  13.25 RubikAr
178.  14.14 Nash171
179.  14.79 nicb4491
180.  16.32 Gavsters_Cubing
181.  36.23 Michaeltawfik


*3x3x3*(246)
1.  5.33 iLikeCheese
2.  6.17 Luke Garrett
3.  6.43 benzhao


Spoiler



4.  6.57 BrianJ
5.  6.78 Ryan Pilat
6.  7.00 Legomanz
7.  7.01 Shaun Mack
8.  7.49 asiahyoo1997
9.  7.52 OriginalUsername
10.  7.57 parkertrager
11.  7.59 Charles Jerome
12.  7.70 V Achyuthan
13.  7.81 darrensaito
14.  7.82 DLXCubing
15.  7.92 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  7.94 tJardigradHe
17.  7.97 ExultantCarn
18.  7.99 MichaelNielsen
19.  8.04 Haribo
20.  8.09 FishyIshy
21.  8.10 Jonathan Truchot
22.  8.16 YellowEnte
23.  8.25 Christopher Fandrich
24.  8.31 Tues
25.  8.34 tsutt099
26.  8.35 lilwoaji
27.  8.38 NathanaelCubes
28.  8.39 jtcubezyt
29.  8.40 Kylegadj
30.  8.41 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
31.  8.43 Heewon Seo
32.  8.48 Shadowjockey
33.  8.57 Ash Black
34.  8.68 Jammy
35.  8.87 AidanNoogie
36.  8.88 Shirosuki
37.  8.95 Yeguk Kim
38.  9.01 ELLE1000
38.  9.01 tobysthatsall
40.  9.03 Boris McCoy
41.  9.05 Max C.
41.  9.05 agradess2
41.  9.05 Jge
44.  9.07 eyeballboi
45.  9.10 sband17
46.  9.11 KrokosB
47.  9.14 EvanWright1
48.  9.29 AndyMok
49.  9.47 GenTheThief
49.  9.47 Pixaler
51.  9.53 VectorCubes
52.  9.68 YouCubing
53.  9.75 BradenTheMagician
54.  9.79 Hayden Ng
54.  9.79 G2013
56.  9.80 AydenNguyen
57.  9.83 Cale S
57.  9.83 mihnea3000
59.  9.90 JacobLittleton
60.  10.10 turtwig
61.  10.13 any name you wish
62.  10.14 ichcubegerne
63.  10.23 TheReasonableCuber
63.  10.23 Cubeology
65.  10.26 Oliver Pällo
66.  10.28 Valken
67.  10.35 Eli Apperson
68.  10.43 Logan2017DAYR01
69.  10.44 MartinN13
70.  10.48 Fred Lang
71.  10.50 TheCubingAddict980
72.  10.52 RedstoneTim
73.  10.55 abunickabhi
74.  10.61 Cody_Caston
75.  10.70 WizardCM
76.  10.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  10.76 c00bmaster
78.  10.84 Parke187
79.  10.87 2017LAMB06
80.  10.88 DGCubes
81.  10.95 Torch
82.  10.96 CornerTwisted
83.  11.03 MCuber
83.  11.03 Cubey_Tube
85.  11.05 Aerocuber
86.  11.10 Antto Pitkänen
87.  11.14 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
88.  11.17 Nuuk cuber
89.  11.21 Koen van Aller
90.  11.23 Chris Van Der Brink
91.  11.26 JakeAK
92.  11.30 MJbaka
93.  11.36 midnightcuberx
94.  11.37 Neb
95.  11.41 BradyLawrence
96.  11.43 qaz
97.  11.51 SpeedyOctahedron
98.  11.54 roymok1213
98.  11.54 Luke Solves Cubes
100.  11.59 Alison Meador
101.  11.61 trangium
102.  11.70 pizzacrust
103.  11.73 hah27
104.  11.75 Timona
105.  11.82 Trexrush1
106.  11.87 Calumv 
107.  11.94 DUDECUBER
108.  12.03 aznbn
109.  12.11 lumes2121
110.  12.17 FishTalons
111.  12.18 Victor Tang
112.  12.24 rlnninja44
113.  12.25 bennettstouder
114.  12.30 d2polld
115.  12.34 ARSCubing
116.  12.41 JohnSax
117.  12.51 quing
118.  12.82 João Vinicius
118.  12.82 carlosvilla9
120.  12.89 Keroma12
121.  12.94 justyy14
122.  12.96 xyzzy
123.  12.99 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
124.  13.03 Omkar1
125.  13.19 zSquirreL
125.  13.19 Sawyer
127.  13.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
128.  13.28 superkitkat106
129.  13.33 Jay Cubes
130.  13.37 CraterCuberYT
130.  13.37 dhafin
132.  13.38 DynaXT
132.  13.38 JustGoodCuber
134.  13.40 Xauxage
135.  13.49 ly_6
136.  13.50 kumato
137.  13.63 qatumciuzacqul
138.  13.64 LwBigcubes
139.  13.67 Rollercoasterben 
139.  13.67 DesertWolf
141.  13.80 brad711
142.  13.94 PiKeeper
143.  14.05 drpfisherman
144.  14.12 nonamed_duck
145.  14.16 Nevan J
146.  14.23 InlandEmpireCuber
147.  14.46 InfinityCuber324
148.  14.51 jbudd
149.  14.66 Triangles_are_cubers
150.  14.92 Ayce
151.  14.97 Cubing Mania
152.  15.12 2019ECKE02
153.  15.16 OwlC
153.  15.16 topppits
155.  15.31 Ssiא
156.  15.32 hyn
157.  15.34 elimescube
158.  15.45 KellanTheCubingCoder
159.  15.62 Jakub26
160.  15.77 Isaiah The Scott
161.  16.06 ican97
162.  16.17 nigelthecuber
163.  16.72 Abram Grimsley
164.  16.86 rdurette10
165.  17.07 Homeschool Cubing
166.  17.11 Chai003
167.  17.45 Rubuscu
168.  17.46 DavidEdwards
169.  17.48 Kaito Kid Cuber
170.  17.52 Heheheha
171.  17.69 stanley chapel
171.  17.69 jachi
173.  17.84 AquaStormCuber
174.  17.92 WTFperm
175.  18.10 Poorcuber09
176.  18.66 ErezE
177.  18.67 FeelTheBeat
178.  18.75 Noob's Cubes
179.  18.83 Dominduchami
180.  19.05 GooseCuber
181.  19.12 samuel roveran
182.  19.30 Li Xiang
183.  19.35 Topherlul
184.  19.40 Duan
185.  19.51 Henry13
186.  19.54 BalsaCuber
187.  19.96 julia_kuchle
188.  20.20 nurhid.hisham
189.  20.66 filmip
190.  20.69 Hyperion
191.  20.92 NoSekt
192.  21.05 Clock_Enthusiast
193.  21.10 SpeedCubeLegend17
194.  21.24 Tekooo
195.  21.58 edcuberrules8473
196.  21.59 Lord brainy
196.  21.59 shaub1
198.  21.67 smitty cubes
199.  21.74 One Wheel
200.  21.95 Multicubing
201.  21.98 Foreright
202.  22.11 khachuli
203.  22.13 Jrg
204.  22.41 sporteisvogel
205.  22.66 CubeEnthusiast15
206.  22.96 Meanjuice
207.  23.01 roxanajohnson01
208.  23.09 Mike Hughey
209.  23.10 Jack Law
210.  23.18 NONOGamer12
211.  23.33 GrettGrett
212.  23.56 Elisa Rippe
213.  23.62 UPCHAN
214.  23.91 cristicris6
215.  24.21 BigBrainBoi989
216.  24.59 Hazwi
217.  24.81 Thewan
218.  25.04 Rubika-37-021204
219.  25.08 Kalindu
220.  25.32 Nash171
221.  25.81 tungsten
222.  26.06 JohnDaCuber
223.  26.30 freshcuber.de
224.  27.06 HD Truong Giang
225.  27.22 MujmonstEr
226.  28.41 Christopher Crnjak
227.  28.63 Jacck
228.  29.09 aerocube
229.  29.29 1davey29
230.  30.14 norskey
231.  30.63 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
232.  30.67 GT8590
233.  31.42 Exmestify
234.  32.32 helloimcubedup
235.  32.60 AlexISCrazy
236.  32.73 Mormi
237.  35.06 Jakub D
238.  36.57 Lonecuber
239.  40.88 HelgeBerlin
240.  42.31 Lutz_P
241.  43.53 RubikAr
242.  46.40 Penguinocuber
243.  55.43 nicb4491
244.  1:03.41 Cuberkai
245.  1:14.94 Michaeltawfik
246.  1:33.67 Zaffran


*4x4x4*(143)
1.  28.36 Shaun Mack
2.  28.53 asiahyoo1997
3.  29.48 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  30.70 tJardigradHe
5.  30.78 benzhao
6.  30.88 Luke Garrett
7.  31.01 OriginalUsername
8.  31.70 AndyMok
9.  32.35 jtcubezyt
9.  32.35 Haribo
11.  32.58 David ep
12.  32.63 Jonathan Truchot
13.  32.65 G2013
14.  33.67 darrensaito
15.  34.25 Shadowjockey
16.  34.93 Hayden Ng
17.  36.81 MichaelNielsen
18.  37.29 BradenTheMagician
19.  38.49 Boris McCoy
20.  38.82 Tues
21.  38.84 agradess2
22.  38.87 Valken
23.  38.98 DGCubes
24.  39.23 Yeguk Kim
25.  39.38 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  40.30 mihnea3000
27.  40.34 Torch
28.  40.65 tsutt099
29.  40.67 tobysthatsall
30.  41.35 Ash Black
31.  42.29 sband17
32.  42.44 eyeballboi
33.  42.50 MartinN13
34.  42.55 Antto Pitkänen
35.  42.68 Pixaler
36.  42.84 KrokosB
37.  42.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  42.98 ichcubegerne
39.  43.65 quing
40.  43.78 Christopher Fandrich
41.  43.86 turtwig
42.  44.08 JohnDaCuber
43.  44.19 Timona
44.  44.36 TheReasonableCuber
45.  44.37 qaz
46.  44.43 aznbn
47.  44.58 Dylan Swarts
48.  44.63 roymok1213
49.  44.77 Triangles_are_cubers
50.  44.79 YouCubing
51.  44.97 Kylegadj
52.  45.29 Victor Tang
52.  45.29 Cubeology
54.  45.62 Nuuk cuber
55.  45.84 JacobLittleton
56.  45.95 WizardCM
57.  46.35 Parke187
58.  46.74 PCCuber
59.  46.82 zSquirreL
60.  47.13 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  47.19 xyzzy
62.  47.33 carlosvilla9
63.  47.83 Redicubeman
64.  48.00 Koen van Aller
65.  48.05 João Vinicius
66.  48.55 DesertWolf
67.  49.19 Rollercoasterben 
68.  50.10 bennettstouder
69.  50.45 Keroma12
70.  50.77 rdurette10
71.  51.09 2019ECKE02
72.  51.67 Trexrush1
73.  51.73 abunickabhi
74.  51.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
75.  52.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  53.11 BradyLawrence
77.  53.14 Oliver Pällo
78.  53.29 Julio974
79.  53.68 DynaXT
80.  53.69 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  53.94 qatumciuzacqul
82.  54.07 Cubey_Tube
83.  54.08 KamTheCuber
84.  54.42 dhafin
85.  56.76 JustGoodCuber
86.  56.85 ly_6
87.  57.15 OwlC
88.  57.28 ELLE1000
89.  57.48 stanley chapel
90.  59.45 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  59.54 Jakub26
92.  1:00.77 Calumv 
93.  1:00.83 elimescube
94.  1:01.68 rlnninja44
95.  1:03.52 Omkar1
96.  1:03.72 bh13
97.  1:04.35 Abram Grimsley
98.  1:08.29 Nevan J
99.  1:09.03 InfinityCuber324
100.  1:10.31 JohnSax
101.  1:11.28 Ayce
102.  1:11.32 filmip
103.  1:11.65 Poorcuber09
104.  1:13.27 nigelthecuber
105.  1:13.35 Sellerie11
106.  1:14.07 Sawyer
107.  1:14.08 Cubing Mania
108.  1:14.13 KellanTheCubingCoder
109.  1:14.51 One Wheel
110.  1:16.07 Jrg
111.  1:16.54 hyn
112.  1:18.98 Tekooo
113.  1:21.02 GrettGrett
114.  1:22.56 BigBrainBoi989
115.  1:22.62 ErezE
116.  1:24.63 Isaiah The Scott
117.  1:25.15 Hyperion
118.  1:27.81 freshcuber.de
119.  1:28.77 WTFperm
120.  1:29.29 YellowEnte
121.  1:29.47 Mike Hughey
122.  1:29.56 roxanajohnson01
123.  1:30.91 AydenNguyen
124.  1:32.05 NoSekt
125.  1:32.97 samuel roveran
126.  1:33.63 SpeedCubeLegend17
127.  1:38.01 Topherlul
128.  1:38.90 Rubika-37-021204
129.  1:40.42 BalsaCuber
130.  1:45.73 sporteisvogel
131.  1:46.23 CubeEnthusiast15
132.  1:48.17 Meanjuice
133.  1:49.68 Jacck
134.  2:01.24 shaub1
135.  2:04.78 Kalindu
136.  2:09.17 helloimcubedup
137.  2:13.22 Xatu
138.  2:18.03 khachuli
139.  2:33.90 Multicubing
140.  5:25.16 Nash171
141.  DNF MCuber
141.  DNF DUDECUBER
141.  DNF nicb4491


*5x5x5*(80)
1.  48.72 asiahyoo1997
2.  49.19 tJardigradHe
3.  55.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  58.57 Hayden Ng
5.  1:00.46 Luke Garrett
6.  1:00.47 AndyMok
7.  1:01.56 Shaun Mack
8.  1:03.39 Jonathan Truchot
9.  1:04.33 jtcubezyt
10.  1:05.80 Shadowjockey
11.  1:05.86 Max C.
12.  1:06.75 Yeguk Kim
13.  1:07.32 Ash Black
14.  1:07.70 ichcubegerne
15.  1:10.29 G2013
16.  1:10.50 Victor Tang
17.  1:12.00 turtwig
18.  1:12.59 Cubeology
19.  1:12.97 roymok1213
20.  1:13.08 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:15.21 DGCubes
22.  1:15.92 agradess2
23.  1:16.83 Tues
24.  1:18.18 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  1:18.91 WizardCM
26.  1:19.05 xyzzy
27.  1:19.24 LwBigcubes
28.  1:19.84 YouCubing
29.  1:20.44 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:21.30 quing
31.  1:21.65 eyeballboi
32.  1:21.89 Boris McCoy
33.  1:22.93 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:23.94 Nuuk cuber
35.  1:24.37 Christopher Fandrich
36.  1:24.61 Rollercoasterben 
37.  1:26.68 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  1:27.36 TheReasonableCuber
39.  1:27.92 abunickabhi
40.  1:28.31 Antto Pitkänen
41.  1:29.50 JacobLittleton
42.  1:32.51 Timona
43.  1:32.64 Parke187
44.  1:34.60 carlosvilla9
45.  1:34.82 zSquirreL
46.  1:36.48 Cubey_Tube
47.  1:37.05 Trexrush1
48.  1:39.24 Koen van Aller
49.  1:40.74 Aerocuber
50.  1:42.55 aznbn
51.  1:43.56 OwlC
52.  1:44.11 elimescube
53.  1:44.66 2019ECKE02
53.  1:44.66 rdurette10
55.  1:48.94 bh13
56.  1:49.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  1:51.88 Kylegadj
58.  1:59.26 DynaXT
59.  2:00.96 Calumv 
60.  2:08.91 Isaiah The Scott
61.  2:08.96 filmip
62.  2:12.32 rlnninja44
63.  2:13.42 Julio974
64.  2:15.86 One Wheel
65.  2:19.40 Li Xiang
66.  2:20.20 Jrg
67.  2:29.72 Rubika-37-021204
68.  2:38.07 InfinityCuber324
69.  2:42.77 sporteisvogel
70.  2:44.85 Hyperion
71.  2:46.75 Jacck
72.  2:49.55 BigBrainBoi989
73.  2:59.68 Meanjuice
74.  3:02.84 Tekooo
75.  3:05.40 ErezE
76.  3:05.77 freshcuber.de
77.  3:42.44 CubeEnthusiast15
78.  4:11.93 SpeedCubeLegend17
79.  4:31.10 AydenNguyen
80.  DNF nicb4491


*6x6x6*(53)
1.  1:34.40 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:46.70 AndyMok
3.  1:51.27 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:54.05 Heewon Seo
5.  1:57.99 jtcubezyt
6.  2:00.55 ichcubegerne
7.  2:00.56 Hayden Ng
8.  2:01.84 Ash Black
9.  2:02.56 agradess2
10.  2:11.59 Shadowjockey
11.  2:13.80 DGCubes
12.  2:14.22 Max C.
13.  2:15.66 Tues
14.  2:28.97 xyzzy
15.  2:29.38 YouCubing
16.  2:30.17 turtwig
17.  2:35.20 DistanceRunner25
18.  2:43.20 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:44.38 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:45.37 Thewan
21.  2:46.08 quing
22.  2:48.35 WizardCM
23.  2:49.89 JacobLittleton
24.  2:59.22 carlosvilla9
25.  3:01.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  3:07.35 2019ECKE02
27.  3:08.49 Rollercoasterben 
28.  3:11.69 Antto Pitkänen
29.  3:24.28 Koen van Aller
30.  3:27.04 OwlC
31.  3:32.64 bh13
32.  3:41.64 Cubey_Tube
33.  3:55.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  4:06.39 Jrg
35.  4:26.03 thomas.sch
36.  4:33.26 Rubika-37-021204
37.  4:33.74 Isaiah The Scott
38.  5:07.07 Jacck
39.  5:11.04 sporteisvogel
40.  5:20.47 Hyperion
41.  6:09.97 freshcuber.de
42.  6:10.14 BigBrainBoi989
43.  11:04.06 Kalindu
44.  DNF benzhao
44.  DNF LwBigcubes
44.  DNF Yeguk Kim
44.  DNF Dylan Swarts
44.  DNF pizzacrust
44.  DNF Calumv 
44.  DNF Poorcuber09
44.  DNF InfinityCuber324
44.  DNF Meanjuice
44.  DNF Julio974


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:23.12 asiahyoo1997
2.  2:45.38 Hayden Ng
3.  2:47.97 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  2:48.67 ichcubegerne
5.  2:54.95 Ryan Pilat
6.  3:00.03 Shadowjockey
7.  3:13.40 jtcubezyt
8.  3:20.07 Keroma12
9.  3:23.12 drpfisherman
10.  3:23.74 agradess2
11.  3:29.93 YouCubing
12.  3:31.54 xyzzy
13.  3:34.98 DGCubes
14.  3:37.71 Nuuk cuber
15.  3:42.03 turtwig
16.  3:46.86 Max C.
17.  3:48.14 Tues
18.  3:56.50 hah27
19.  4:08.55 JacobLittleton
20.  4:27.17 TheReasonableCuber
21.  4:36.79 OwlC
22.  4:45.26 carlosvilla9
23.  5:15.00 Rollercoasterben 
24.  5:31.20 bh13
25.  5:54.09 CornerTwisted
26.  6:11.45 Jrg
27.  6:26.86 Cubey_Tube
28.  6:57.30 Christopher Fandrich
29.  6:57.64 Rubika-37-021204
30.  7:14.10 thomas.sch
31.  7:22.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  7:50.61 sporteisvogel
33.  9:20.08 BigBrainBoi989
34.  DNF YellowEnte


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)
1.  2.78 YellowEnte
2.  2.97 BrianJ
3.  4.85 ELLE1000


Spoiler



4.  5.07 darrensaito
5.  5.30 Luke Garrett
6.  5.46 Haribo
7.  6.06 turtwig
8.  6.16 Imsoosm
9.  6.32 CornerTwisted
10.  6.41 BradenTheMagician
11.  7.27 Tues
12.  7.35 JakeAK
13.  7.38 AydenNguyen
14.  7.41 Ash Black
15.  7.82 ichcubegerne
16.  8.43 agradess2
17.  8.59 Shaun Mack
18.  8.75 Ryan Pilat
19.  9.28 asiahyoo1997
20.  9.49 smitty cubes
21.  9.59 JohnDaCuber
22.  11.19 hah27
23.  12.31 AlexISCrazy
24.  12.32 Isaiah The Scott
25.  12.91 CubeEnthusiast15
26.  13.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  13.80 DGCubes
28.  14.02 Li Xiang
29.  16.92 YouCubing
30.  19.19 Christopher Fandrich
31.  19.69 DistanceRunner25
32.  21.75 nigelthecuber
33.  23.30 WizardCM
34.  24.00 Antto Pitkänen
35.  24.62 Mike Hughey
36.  26.09 Jakub26
37.  27.45 João Vinicius
38.  27.82 stanley chapel
39.  33.02 Hyperion
40.  35.66 zSquirreL
41.  35.91 Sawyer
42.  36.50 mihnea3000
43.  38.41 Jacck
44.  41.87 sporteisvogel
45.  43.57 DynaXT
46.  45.06 JacobLittleton
47.  46.99 SpeedCubeLegend17
48.  49.82 Koen van Aller
49.  51.85 Kalindu
50.  53.62 Cubing Mania
51.  DNF Topherlul
51.  DNF Cubey_Tube
51.  DNF GrettGrett
51.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
51.  DNF Shadowjockey
51.  DNF Tekooo


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  19.18 JakeAK
2.  22.55 Dominduchami
3.  24.20 G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.15 ican97
5.  25.98 Ryan Pilat
6.  29.07 Victor Tang
7.  29.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  30.16 JohnDaCuber
9.  31.96 2019ECKE02
10.  33.72 hah27
11.  37.75 Jakub26
12.  42.33 Keroma12
13.  46.14 YouCubing
14.  53.76 qatumciuzacqul
15.  1:07.16 Luke Garrett
16.  1:24.11 filmip
17.  1:44.03 DGCubes
18.  1:57.33 Ssiא
19.  2:10.12 carlosvilla9
20.  2:20.32 YellowEnte
21.  2:29.01 Jacck
22.  2:33.35 stanley chapel
23.  2:47.67 WizardCM
24.  3:11.97 João Vinicius
25.  3:32.93 JacobLittleton
26.  4:23.47 Koen van Aller
27.  4:25.73 sporteisvogel
28.  5:30.23 Tues
29.  7:47.78 Nash171
30.  10:04.13 freshcuber.de
31.  DNF ichcubegerne
31.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
31.  DNF Shadowjockey
31.  DNF Imsoosm
31.  DNF agradess2
31.  DNF Hyperion


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:58.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:20.27 Victor Tang
3.  2:39.54 hah27


Spoiler



4.  3:44.16 Keroma12
5.  5:49.07 Jakub26
6.  6:56.41 YouCubing
7.  8:26.92 Jacck
8.  22:10.33 sporteisvogel
9.  DNF DesertWolf
9.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:53.42 Victor Tang
2.  5:01.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  DNF Jakub26
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF Keroma12
3.  DNF hah27

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Victor Tang

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Burrito Does Cubes

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  26/30 53:58 Victor Tang
2.  2/2 53 YellowEnte
3.  2/4 14:13 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  19/38 60:00 Keroma12
5.  1/4 28:43 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(151)
1.  10.64 BrianJ
2.  10.99 Luke Garrett
3.  11.75 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  12.00 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  12.39 Shaun Mack
6.  12.65 parkertrager
7.  12.67 tJardigradHe
8.  13.09 darrensaito
8.  13.09 GenTheThief
10.  13.71 Ryan Pilat
11.  14.13 tsutt099
12.  14.27 Kylegadj
13.  14.44 AndyMok
14.  14.54 RedstoneTim
15.  14.63 Ash Black
16.  14.68 eyeballboi
17.  14.70 lilwoaji
18.  14.75 2017LAMB06
19.  15.12 Pixaler
20.  15.20 Hayden Ng
21.  15.44 asiahyoo1997
22.  15.87 G2013
23.  16.04 mihnea3000
24.  16.16 midnightcuberx
25.  16.41 Jammy
26.  16.47 ichcubegerne
27.  16.61 turtwig
28.  16.71 V Achyuthan
29.  16.73 Torch
30.  17.10 Tues
31.  17.60 Victor Tang
32.  18.04 Max C.
33.  18.16 roymok1213
34.  18.19 hah27
35.  18.34 Shadowjockey
36.  18.42 KrokosB
37.  18.71 Antto Pitkänen
38.  18.81 jtcubezyt
39.  18.85 BradenTheMagician
40.  18.96 Calumv 
41.  18.99 Boris McCoy
42.  19.17 MichaelNielsen
43.  19.44 DGCubes
44.  19.50 sband17
45.  19.56 Cale S
46.  19.79 MCuber
47.  19.94 Christopher Fandrich
48.  19.98 Haribo
49.  20.19 JakeAK
50.  20.45 Logan2017DAYR01
51.  20.53 MartinN13
52.  20.54 TheReasonableCuber
53.  20.56 AydenNguyen
54.  20.59 xyzzy
55.  20.76 MJbaka
56.  20.82 Trexrush1
57.  20.84 WizardCM
58.  20.88 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
59.  21.04 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  21.24 Nuuk cuber
61.  21.38 Alison Meador
62.  21.51 YouCubing
63.  21.67 quing
64.  21.82 drpfisherman
65.  22.32 zSquirreL
66.  22.45 Fred Lang
67.  22.69 JohnSax
68.  22.72 2019ECKE02
69.  22.83 Parke187
70.  22.92 Luke Solves Cubes
71.  23.02 Cubey_Tube
72.  23.03 João Vinicius
73.  23.08 lumes2121
74.  23.32 qatumciuzacqul
75.  23.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  23.46 PiKeeper
77.  23.50 Cubeology
78.  23.72 agradess2
79.  23.85 Valken
80.  23.87 trangium
81.  23.91 any name you wish
82.  23.92 tobysthatsall
83.  24.87 ly_6
84.  24.91 pizzacrust
84.  24.91 CornerTwisted
86.  25.42 Omkar1
87.  25.44 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  25.74 Nevan J
89.  25.87 brad711
90.  26.29 carlosvilla9
91.  26.94 Koen van Aller
92.  27.06 VectorCubes
93.  27.47 Jge
93.  27.47 FishTalons
95.  27.53 Timona
96.  27.67 Neb
97.  27.99 ELLE1000
98.  28.25 JacobLittleton
99.  28.74 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  29.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101.  29.07 nigelthecuber
102.  29.21 Triangles_are_cubers
103.  29.29 rdurette10
104.  29.84 InfinityCuber324
105.  30.66 Sawyer
106.  31.12 filmip
107.  31.50 Hyperion
108.  32.20 Xauxage
109.  32.32 hyn
110.  33.17 Isaiah The Scott
111.  33.90 Homeschool Cubing
112.  34.95 Dylan Swarts
113.  35.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  35.29 OwlC
115.  35.92 Abram Grimsley
116.  36.99 Poorcuber09
117.  38.05 Mike Hughey
118.  38.23 freshcuber.de
119.  38.65 aznbn
120.  38.81 DavidEdwards
121.  39.55 jbudd
122.  41.81 Jakub26
123.  45.45 Cubing Mania
124.  46.96 ErezE
125.  47.27 BigBrainBoi989
126.  47.66 Jack Law
127.  48.51 Duan
128.  48.96 sporteisvogel
129.  49.75 Noob's Cubes
130.  49.95 YellowEnte
131.  50.40 BalsaCuber
132.  52.45 Ssiא
133.  53.07 khachuli
134.  57.44 Rubika-37-021204
135.  59.01 roxanajohnson01
136.  59.57 Jacck
137.  59.63 JohnDaCuber
138.  59.71 SpeedCubeLegend17
139.  1:00.92 WTFperm
140.  1:01.23 NONOGamer12
141.  1:03.72 Li Xiang
142.  1:04.04 Multicubing
143.  1:06.33 samuel roveran
144.  1:11.47 Tekooo
145.  1:11.80 Meanjuice
146.  1:12.37 Chai003
147.  1:17.56 CubeEnthusiast15
148.  1:43.31 Exmestify
149.  DNF DUDECUBER
149.  DNF aerocube
149.  DNF nicb4491


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  38.40 DGCubes
2.  45.15 Thewan
3.  1:24.38 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  2:05.94 YellowEnte
5.  2:09.11 DistanceRunner25
6.  DNF BigBrainBoi989


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  41.24 ichcubegerne
1.  41.24 Nuuk cuber
3.  45.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  45.95 YouCubing
5.  1:03.02 TheReasonableCuber
6.  1:07.05 WizardCM
7.  1:21.78 Shadowjockey
8.  1:33.69 Jacck
9.  1:57.45 JohnDaCuber
10.  2:00.47 Meanjuice
11.  2:11.23 JacobLittleton
12.  5:16.78 Topherlul
13.  DNF DGCubes
13.  DNF Yeguk Kim
13.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
13.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(17)
1.  29.67 (28, 30, 31) Shadowjockey
2.  41.00 (33, 54, 36) arbivara
3.  44.33 (40, 43, 50) DUDECUBER


Spoiler



4.  45.00 (44, 47, 44) Kacper Jędrzejuk
5.  45.33 (46, 46, 44) Timona
6.  51.00 (48, 57, 48) Jakub26
7.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) alyzsnyzs
7.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) V Achyuthan
7.  DNF (23, 25, DNS) Cale S
7.  DNF (26, 41, DNS) João Vinicius
7.  DNF (27, 34, DNS) remopihel
7.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (43, 39, DNS) Jay Cubes
7.  DNF (49, DNF, 51) DynaXT
7.  DNF (52, 49, DNF) BigBrainBoi989
7.  DNF (55, 60, DNF) Meanjuice
7.  DNF (73, DNS, DNS) nicb4491


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  41.33 Luke Garrett
2.  43.89 ELLE1000
3.  44.81 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  45.59 asiahyoo1997
5.  46.75 Shaun Mack
6.  46.95 Valken
7.  49.34 Haribo
8.  50.44 jtcubezyt
9.  51.77 AndyMok
10.  52.36 Boris McCoy
11.  53.85 ichcubegerne
12.  54.67 DGCubes
13.  54.96 Shadowjockey
14.  56.20 Shirosuki
14.  56.20 Parke187
16.  57.14 BradenTheMagician
17.  57.49 Ash Black
18.  57.77 JacobLittleton
19.  57.92 WizardCM
20.  58.17 turtwig
21.  58.20 MCuber
22.  59.69 Dylan Swarts
23.  59.85 TheReasonableCuber
24.  1:01.02 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:02.95 YouCubing
26.  1:03.37 Cubey_Tube
27.  1:04.25 Timona
28.  1:04.37 agradess2
29.  1:06.23 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:08.74 zSquirreL
31.  1:09.21 Trexrush1
32.  1:09.94 Oliver Pällo
33.  1:10.66 Rollercoasterben 
34.  1:11.24 pizzacrust
35.  1:11.43 Calumv 
36.  1:13.80 BradyLawrence
37.  1:14.12 aznbn
38.  1:14.44 Julio974
39.  1:16.64 OwlC
40.  1:16.73 YellowEnte
41.  1:16.96 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  1:20.77 rdurette10
43.  1:20.96 Luke Solves Cubes
44.  1:22.70 InfinityCuber324
45.  1:26.06 Nevan J
46.  1:28.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  1:28.77 Isaiah The Scott
48.  1:29.93 Jakub26
49.  1:30.48 DynaXT
50.  1:30.87 Jge
51.  1:32.26 Cubing Mania
52.  1:35.55 JohnSax
53.  1:35.74 Abram Grimsley
54.  1:36.75 KellanTheCubingCoder
55.  1:37.06 Poorcuber09
56.  1:37.61 Sawyer
57.  1:38.94 Hyperion
58.  1:41.66 ErezE
59.  1:45.59 Tekooo
60.  1:48.68 nigelthecuber
61.  1:49.22 Li Xiang
62.  1:59.37 hyn
63.  1:59.52 WTFperm
64.  2:03.50 Jrg
65.  2:04.65 BigBrainBoi989
66.  2:06.22 BalsaCuber
67.  2:06.67 Meanjuice
68.  2:07.88 Topherlul
69.  2:17.84 GrettGrett
70.  2:23.43 smitty cubes
71.  2:28.18 samuel roveran
72.  2:29.34 Rubika-37-021204
73.  2:32.70 Jacck
74.  2:54.39 Multicubing
75.  2:57.04 khachuli
76.  3:21.66 aerocube
77.  4:44.24 nicb4491


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:30.18 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:40.35 Luke Garrett
3.  1:53.34 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:55.51 AndyMok
5.  1:55.83 turtwig
6.  1:56.61 jtcubezyt
7.  2:01.37 ichcubegerne
8.  2:05.05 Ash Black
9.  2:13.23 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:14.97 DGCubes
11.  2:24.47 JacobLittleton
12.  2:36.84 WizardCM
13.  2:41.18 Rollercoasterben 
14.  2:41.22 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:41.25 aznbn
16.  2:43.00 Timona
17.  2:43.04 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:51.18 Antto Pitkänen
19.  2:51.89 Parke187
20.  2:53.49 YouCubing
21.  3:08.97 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:08.98 Cubey_Tube
23.  3:11.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  3:14.71 Calumv 
25.  3:21.77 OwlC
26.  3:31.74 Sawyer
27.  3:54.45 Julio974
28.  4:10.25 KellanTheCubingCoder
29.  4:13.87 Isaiah The Scott
30.  4:14.16 Jakub26
31.  4:25.12 Cubing Mania
32.  4:29.63 Tekooo
33.  4:37.04 Jrg
34.  4:47.56 ErezE
35.  5:03.84 Rubika-37-021204
36.  5:12.40 Meanjuice
37.  5:14.80 BigBrainBoi989
38.  5:57.46 Jacck
39.  8:03.38 Multicubing
40.  14:30.05 nicb4491


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:42.16 jtcubezyt
2.  4:09.38 Shadowjockey
3.  4:25.37 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  4:26.32 ichcubegerne
5.  4:43.39 turtwig
6.  5:04.59 YouCubing
7.  5:12.90 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:19.88 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:36.22 Antto Pitkänen
10.  5:47.02 JacobLittleton
11.  6:21.36 Rollercoasterben 
12.  6:21.51 Cubey_Tube
13.  6:52.81 OwlC
14.  7:36.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  9:01.45 Jrg
16.  9:35.70 BigBrainBoi989
17.  10:04.35 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:43.81 Shadowjockey
2.  6:50.44 ichcubegerne
3.  7:52.17 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  8:53.27 YouCubing
5.  9:44.42 TheReasonableCuber
6.  10:25.63 JacobLittleton
7.  11:13.51 OwlC
8.  11:14.69 Rollercoasterben 
9.  11:33.32 GenTheThief
10.  12:50.07 Cubey_Tube
11.  13:56.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  15:26.58 Jrg
13.  16:10.74 Li Xiang
14.  18:05.46 Rubika-37-021204
15.  19:10.34 BigBrainBoi989


*Clock*(80)
1.  4.32 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  5.00 Oliver Pällo
3.  5.06 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.28 Luke Garrett
5.  5.71 DesertWolf
6.  6.04 zSquirreL
7.  6.29 Charles Jerome
8.  6.30 Christopher Fandrich
9.  6.35 Jakub D
10.  6.37 Clock_Enthusiast
11.  6.66 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  6.81 Jules Graham
13.  6.90 Shaun Mack
14.  6.92 YouCubing
15.  7.07 sqAree
16.  7.37 2019ECKE02
17.  7.59 drpfisherman
18.  7.72 Shadowjockey
19.  7.77 tsutt099
19.  7.77 BradenTheMagician
21.  7.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  7.87 William Austin
23.  7.94 Boris McCoy
24.  8.05 Cubeology
25.  8.06 AndyMok
26.  8.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  8.19 Redicubeman
28.  8.35 Rollercoasterben 
29.  8.52 Jakub26
30.  8.58 Antto Pitkänen
31.  8.71 roymok1213
32.  8.76 Tues
33.  8.80 Ash Black
34.  8.96 KrokosB
35.  8.97 InfinityCuber324
36.  8.98 Parke187
37.  9.12 Nuuk cuber
38.  9.24 MCuber
39.  9.33 Hayden Ng
39.  9.33 YellowEnte
41.  9.34 Ayce
42.  9.39 ichcubegerne
43.  9.42 mihnea3000
44.  9.59 Ryan Pilat
45.  9.68 DGCubes
46.  9.70 carlosvilla9
47.  9.82 Jammy
48.  10.50 Li Xiang
49.  10.62 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  11.20 MichaelNielsen
51.  11.34 ErezE
52.  11.35 Shirosuki
53.  11.37 DynaXT
54.  11.57 Luke Solves Cubes
55.  11.64 rlnninja44
56.  11.90 sband17
57.  12.39 SpeedCubeLegend17
58.  12.82 Foreright
59.  12.94 roxanajohnson01
60.  13.00 elimescube
61.  13.02 WizardCM
62.  13.13 KellanTheCubingCoder
63.  13.91 Homeschool Cubing
63.  13.91 Cubey_Tube
65.  15.23 AydenNguyen
66.  15.65 freshcuber.de
67.  15.87 JohnDaCuber
68.  16.36 GT8590
69.  16.64 Jacck
70.  16.81 JacobLittleton
71.  17.92 TheReasonableCuber
72.  18.87 sporteisvogel
73.  19.01 Trexrush1
74.  20.14 Poorcuber09
75.  20.29 FishTalons
76.  22.49 GrettGrett
77.  30.34 Henry13
78.  33.13 Hyperion
79.  1:23.29 Rubika-37-021204
80.  DNF VectorCubes


*Megaminx*(56)
1.  41.53 AidanNoogie
2.  43.63 Luke Garrett
3.  44.59 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  50.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  51.64 WizardCM
6.  52.84 asiahyoo1997
7.  54.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  57.32 carlosvilla9
9.  59.98 Shadowjockey
10.  1:02.71 Boris McCoy
11.  1:02.88 agradess2
12.  1:03.20 mariotdias
13.  1:03.69 Jammy
14.  1:03.95 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:04.03 ichcubegerne
16.  1:04.11 MCuber
17.  1:04.77 Ash Black
18.  1:05.85 DGCubes
19.  1:08.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:08.47 YouCubing
21.  1:08.49 Cubeology
22.  1:09.61 Timona
23.  1:14.46 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:14.94 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:22.04 Eli Apperson
26.  1:27.49 Dylan Swarts
27.  1:29.77 Trexrush1
28.  1:34.38 2019ECKE02
29.  1:35.79 DynaXT
30.  1:35.96 João Vinicius
31.  1:36.34 JacobLittleton
32.  1:38.84 CornerTwisted
33.  1:39.94 BradyLawrence
34.  1:41.86 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  1:43.86 c00bmaster
36.  1:50.59 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:51.20 Poorcuber09
38.  1:54.91 stanley chapel
39.  2:11.53 Sellerie11
40.  2:11.58 Li Xiang
41.  2:17.04 JohnDaCuber
42.  2:18.44 One Wheel
43.  2:36.25 CubeEnthusiast15
44.  3:09.35 JohnSax
45.  3:11.08 Jrg
46.  3:18.12 Jacck
47.  3:18.58 Meanjuice
48.  3:20.22 freshcuber.de
49.  3:23.12 sporteisvogel
50.  3:23.40 OwlC
51.  3:50.11 BigBrainBoi989
52.  4:04.58 aerocube
53.  4:20.86 Rubika-37-021204
54.  5:01.34 AydenNguyen
55.  DNF Calumv 
55.  DNF YellowEnte


*Pyraminx*(137)
1.  1.75 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.00 ELLE1000
3.  2.19 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  2.25 parkertrager
5.  2.40 BrianJ
6.  2.60 Shaun Mack
7.  2.64 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  2.68 JohnDaCuber
9.  2.70 Shirosuki
10.  2.80 tJardigradHe
11.  2.92 Ryan Pilat
12.  2.97 Charles Jerome
13.  2.99 DGCubes
14.  3.10 darrensaito
15.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.19 EvanWright1
17.  3.27 mariotdias
18.  3.33 Luke Garrett
19.  3.43 Ash Black
20.  3.54 MartinN13
21.  3.60 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  3.64 tsutt099
23.  3.71 Cody_Caston
23.  3.71 OriginalUsername
25.  4.04 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  4.05 AndyMok
26.  4.05 mihnea3000
28.  4.36 Boris McCoy
29.  4.37 smitty cubes
30.  4.65 YellowEnte
31.  4.75 Clock_Enthusiast
32.  4.78 João Vinicius
33.  5.04 Tues
34.  5.07 MCuber
34.  5.07 Cale S
36.  5.09 Oliver Pällo
37.  5.15 WizardCM
38.  5.21 GooseCuber
38.  5.21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
40.  5.22 Cubeology
41.  5.23 Parke187
42.  5.27 ichcubegerne
43.  5.28 aznbn
44.  5.31 Christopher Fandrich
45.  5.40 asiahyoo1997
46.  5.42 Torch
47.  5.46 YouCubing
48.  5.49 Antto Pitkänen
48.  5.49 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
50.  5.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  5.68 Adweehun
52.  5.70 JacobLittleton
53.  5.77 Homeschool Cubing
54.  5.78 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  5.88 jtcubezyt
56.  5.93 Nuuk cuber
57.  5.94 Omkar1
58.  6.02 midnightcuberx
59.  6.03 Jonathan Truchot
59.  6.03 Calumv 
61.  6.28 DistanceRunner25
62.  6.32 Shadowjockey
63.  6.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  6.35 Pixaler
65.  6.36 carlosvilla9
66.  6.45 VectorCubes
67.  6.55 tobysthatsall
68.  6.71 nigelthecuber
69.  6.82 Rollercoasterben 
70.  6.84 CornerTwisted
70.  6.84 lilwoaji
72.  6.96 Thewan
73.  7.02 Jack Law
74.  7.07 Jammy
75.  7.10 agradess2
76.  7.24 drpfisherman
77.  7.29 GrettGrett
78.  7.42 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
79.  7.52 Li Xiang
80.  7.54 AydenNguyen
81.  7.61 Jakub26
82.  7.68 zSquirreL
83.  7.75 2019ECKE02
84.  7.93 Poorcuber09
85.  7.97 William Austin
86.  8.26 Luke Solves Cubes
87.  8.27 SpeedCubeLegend17
88.  8.28 Jakub D
89.  8.64 Koen van Aller
90.  8.68 CubeEnthusiast15
91.  9.03 superkitkat106
92.  9.04 ErezE
93.  9.06 vezeneca
94.  9.17 Cubey_Tube
95.  9.25 BalsaCuber
96.  9.32 DUDECUBER
97.  9.46 Abram Grimsley
98.  9.49 TheReasonableCuber
99.  9.52 InfinityCuber324
100.  9.64 rlnninja44
101.  9.80 Mike Hughey
102.  9.85 Hyperion
103.  10.07 Isaiah The Scott
104.  10.40 BradyLawrence
105.  10.63 BigBrainBoi989
106.  10.78 NONOGamer12
107.  10.96 cubinghuman
108.  10.99 samuel roveran
109.  11.01 roxanajohnson01
110.  11.12 InlandEmpireCuber
111.  11.17 OwlC
112.  11.20 Tekooo
113.  11.42 MJbaka
114.  11.51 hyn
115.  11.70 Henry13
116.  12.32 Meanjuice
117.  12.37 aerocube
118.  12.87 Jacck
119.  12.91 Trexrush1
120.  13.06 helloimcubedup
121.  13.14 Rubika-37-021204
122.  13.35 Noob's Cubes
123.  13.79 sporteisvogel
124.  13.92 freshcuber.de
125.  13.94 Hazwi
126.  14.89 Cubing Mania
127.  15.82 Nash171
128.  15.98 khachuli
129.  17.22 Chai003
130.  17.67 GT8590
131.  18.39 jbudd
132.  18.60 RubikAr
133.  18.90 tungsten
134.  21.04 Penguinocuber
135.  22.07 Zaffran
136.  27.37 nicb4491
137.  30.64 cristicris6


*Square-1*(99)
1.  5.89 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.30 David ep
3.  6.85 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.96 Adweehun
5.  8.37 Ryan Pilat
6.  8.53 blerrpycuber
7.  8.76 EvanWright1
8.  9.17 tsutt099
9.  9.30 DesertWolf
10.  9.35 Shaun Mack
11.  9.46 BrianJ
12.  10.47 Charles Jerome
13.  10.74 Shadowjockey
14.  10.89 Cale S
15.  11.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  11.09 Hayden Ng
17.  11.55 darrensaito
18.  11.81 Shirosuki
19.  11.86 YouCubing
20.  12.07 2019ECKE02
21.  12.15 Antto Pitkänen
22.  12.35 Ash Black
23.  12.42 BradyLawrence
24.  13.08 AndrewT99
25.  13.09 OriginalUsername
26.  13.18 MichaelNielsen
27.  13.76 AndyMok
28.  14.06 Rollercoasterben 
29.  14.30 Luke Garrett
30.  14.92 Kylegadj
31.  14.95 ichcubegerne
32.  15.17 BradenTheMagician
33.  15.42 Tues
34.  15.50 lilwoaji
35.  15.60 Boris McCoy
36.  15.88 AydenNguyen
37.  15.94 MCuber
38.  17.07 tJardigradHe
39.  17.16 CornerTwisted
40.  17.63 Logan2017DAYR01
41.  18.62 Jonathan Truchot
42.  18.81 Cubeology
43.  18.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  18.93 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  19.46 Neb
46.  19.76 PCCuber
47.  20.24 jtcubezyt
48.  20.66 Torch
49.  20.68 JacobLittleton
50.  20.77 João Vinicius
51.  20.90 zSquirreL
52.  21.02 any name you wish
53.  21.19 SpeedyOctahedron
54.  21.23 hyn
55.  21.63 DGCubes
56.  22.15 Jakub26
57.  22.41 mihnea3000
58.  23.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  23.96 sband17
60.  24.25 Oliver Pällo
61.  24.27 Dylan Swarts
62.  24.48 WizardCM
63.  24.58 Cubey_Tube
64.  24.72 Parke187
65.  24.89 Jammy
66.  27.25 midnightcuberx
67.  27.50 FishTalons
68.  27.56 drpfisherman
69.  28.43 Nuuk cuber
70.  29.15 GrettGrett
71.  30.12 BigBrainBoi989
72.  30.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
73.  31.09 bennettstouder
74.  31.15 ErezE
75.  32.58 TheReasonableCuber
76.  32.66 Trexrush1
77.  32.89 Cubing Mania
78.  34.00 Meanjuice
79.  34.67 carlosvilla9
80.  34.76 Omkar1
81.  35.72 quing
82.  36.82 jbudd
83.  36.90 nigelthecuber
84.  38.40 Calumv 
85.  38.55 Mike Hughey
86.  38.72 InfinityCuber324
87.  43.93 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  44.49 Sawyer
89.  45.86 superkitkat106
90.  47.96 Jacck
91.  49.03 sporteisvogel
92.  52.87 Hyperion
93.  1:03.97 Li Xiang
94.  1:13.47 JohnDaCuber
95.  1:17.65 thomas.sch
96.  1:24.19 Tekooo
97.  2:22.80 Hazwi
98.  2:32.57 Rubika-37-021204
99.  DNF Benjamin Warry


*Skewb*(117)
1.  1.48 Legomanz
2.  2.19 Cody_Caston
3.  2.20 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.22 Charles Jerome
5.  2.46 tsutt099
6.  2.67 Cubeology
7.  2.72 darrensaito
8.  2.82 Cale S
9.  2.83 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  2.84 MichaelNielsen
11.  2.99 Shirosuki
12.  3.17 Shaun Mack
13.  3.44 Hyperion
14.  3.61 blerrpycuber
15.  3.78 nigelthecuber
16.  3.79 OriginalUsername
17.  3.80 Thewan
18.  3.92 Antto Pitkänen
18.  3.92 Boris McCoy
20.  3.99 roymok1213
21.  4.08 tJardigradHe
22.  4.14 Tues
22.  4.14 Ryan Pilat
24.  4.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
25.  4.21 VectorCubes
26.  4.22 InfinityCuber324
27.  4.23 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  4.29 any name you wish
29.  4.30 João Vinicius
30.  4.45 Luke Garrett
30.  4.45 AndyMok
32.  4.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  4.58 CornerTwisted
34.  4.62 Kylegadj
35.  4.72 BradenTheMagician
35.  4.72 ichcubegerne
37.  4.73 lilwoaji
38.  4.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  4.99 EvanWright1
40.  5.02 DGCubes
41.  5.08 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  5.36 Parke187
43.  5.47 DUDECUBER
44.  5.50 Jay Cubes
45.  5.57 DistanceRunner25
46.  5.60 Shadowjockey
47.  5.62 WizardCM
48.  5.66 Poorcuber09
49.  5.67 mihnea3000
50.  5.69 Jonathan Truchot
51.  5.80 jtcubezyt
52.  5.81 YouCubing
53.  5.93 DynaXT
54.  5.94 William Austin
55.  6.00 aznbn
56.  6.02 JacobLittleton
57.  6.23 jbudd
58.  6.30 BradyLawrence
59.  6.34 drpfisherman
60.  6.36 Cubey_Tube
61.  6.37 Calumv 
62.  6.40 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63.  6.43 2019ECKE02
64.  6.49 AlexISCrazy
65.  6.50 Jakub26
66.  6.55 Rollercoasterben 
67.  6.57 Trexrush1
68.  6.76 MCuber
69.  6.90 tobysthatsall
70.  7.01 Christopher Fandrich
71.  7.06 MartinN13
72.  7.33 Timona
73.  7.42 superkitkat106
74.  7.43 Li Xiang
75.  7.66 samuel roveran
76.  7.75 Torch
77.  7.76 Jammy
78.  7.81 AydenNguyen
79.  7.86 Nuuk cuber
80.  8.01 Isaiah The Scott
81.  8.19 Jack Law
82.  8.26 quing
83.  8.54 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  8.67 TheReasonableCuber
85.  8.77 asiahyoo1997
86.  8.90 Tekooo
87.  9.27 carlosvilla9
88.  9.32 zSquirreL
89.  9.60 Koen van Aller
90.  9.70 Omkar1
91.  9.82 rlnninja44
92.  10.02 BigBrainBoi989
93.  10.19 OwlC
94.  10.36 Pixaler
95.  10.41 KellanTheCubingCoder
96.  10.67 BalsaCuber
97.  10.74 Homeschool Cubing
98.  11.17 agradess2
99.  11.41 Mike Hughey
100.  11.61 YellowEnte
101.  11.77 GrettGrett
102.  12.39 CubeEnthusiast15
103.  12.96 JohnDaCuber
104.  13.18 ErezE
105.  13.60 Meanjuice
106.  13.71 Henry13
107.  15.14 Rubika-37-021204
108.  15.42 sporteisvogel
109.  15.53 Chai003
110.  15.58 freshcuber.de
111.  15.61 roxanajohnson01
112.  15.81 Jacck
113.  19.01 helloimcubedup
114.  19.42 Sellerie11
115.  20.45 Cubing Mania
116.  34.30 Zaffran
117.  46.16 nicb4491


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  25.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
2.  25.71 DGCubes
3.  26.07 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.90 Nuuk cuber
5.  28.93 WizardCM
6.  29.25 Imsoosm
7.  30.86 Ash Black
8.  32.57 YouCubing
9.  39.48 jtcubezyt
10.  44.41 Isaiah The Scott
11.  45.69 Shirosuki
12.  52.94 Dylan Swarts
13.  54.51 TheReasonableCuber
14.  55.25 Meanjuice
15.  55.43 stanley chapel
16.  55.53 helloimcubedup
17.  59.87 Luke Solves Cubes
18.  1:04.31 JohnDaCuber
19.  1:17.82 Cubing Mania
20.  1:26.60 thomas.sch
21.  1:27.66 BigBrainBoi989
22.  1:46.81 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:45.31 Shaun Mack
2.  4:04.86 Shadowjockey
3.  4:08.39 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:09.58 Ash Black
5.  4:15.38 KrokosB
6.  4:24.14 DGCubes
7.  4:45.27 YouCubing
8.  4:47.64 Antto Pitkänen
9.  5:21.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  5:35.00 TheReasonableCuber
11.  5:40.36 drpfisherman
12.  6:04.93 JacobLittleton
13.  6:04.98 Rollercoasterben 
14.  8:04.93 Jakub26
15.  9:58.18 Hyperion
16.  11:16.02 AydenNguyen
17.  15:22.67 Rubika-37-021204
18.  18:08.32 JohnDaCuber
19.  DNF Cubey_Tube
19.  DNF WizardCM


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  6.22 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.21 Redicubeman
3.  9.59 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.00 JohnDaCuber
5.  10.90 Ash Black
6.  12.66 ichcubegerne
7.  17.54 drpfisherman
8.  17.88 Cubeology
9.  18.18 Shaun Mack
10.  20.34 Nuuk cuber
10.  20.34 YouCubing
12.  25.58 Mike Hughey
13.  28.29 Abram Grimsley
14.  29.12 freshcuber.de
15.  29.91 BigBrainBoi989
16.  30.00 JacobLittleton
17.  30.02 Rubika-37-021204
18.  30.36 Meanjuice
19.  30.92 Hyperion
20.  31.13 TheReasonableCuber
21.  31.75 jtcubezyt
22.  34.15 Jacck
23.  50.54 InfinityCuber324
24.  DNF roxanajohnson01


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  21.05 DGCubes
2.  25.84 Ash Black
3.  34.02 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  35.20 ichcubegerne
5.  44.79 Homeschool Cubing
6.  51.07 Mike Hughey
7.  51.53 WizardCM
8.  52.02 JohnDaCuber
9.  1:01.55 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:08.22 freshcuber.de
11.  1:10.43 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:14.25 Jacck
13.  1:55.22 Hyperion


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  11.35 YouCubing
2.  12.35 quing
3.  13.08 stanley chapel


Spoiler



4.  17.73 JohnDaCuber
5.  20.04 Li Xiang
6.  20.11 ichcubegerne
7.  28.10 DGCubes
8.  29.12 CubeEnthusiast15
9.  37.14 freshcuber.de
10.  1:18.49 GrettGrett
11.  5:01.52 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  47.09 T1_M0
2.  48.62 V Achyuthan
3.  51.52 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  59.79 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF any name you wish
5.  DNF WizardCM
5.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
5.  DNF Meanjuice
5.  DNF baseballjello67


*Mirror Blocks*(37)
1.  14.67 BradenTheMagician
2.  14.86 Valken
3.  18.79 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  21.30 ichcubegerne
5.  29.38 YouCubing
6.  29.84 YellowEnte
7.  31.52 Nuuk cuber
8.  32.85 ELLE1000
9.  33.13 Ash Black
10.  37.76 Homeschool Cubing
11.  41.11 JohnDaCuber
12.  42.38 Omkar1
13.  44.56 TheReasonableCuber
14.  44.68 Thewan
15.  52.21 jtcubezyt
16.  52.91 DGCubes
17.  53.04 WizardCM
18.  55.84 DUDECUBER
19.  56.17 JacobLittleton
20.  59.04 Cubing Mania
21.  1:03.08 Abram Grimsley
22.  1:03.37 ErezE
23.  1:04.89 Luke Solves Cubes
24.  1:05.91 Multicubing
25.  1:06.29 InfinityCuber324
26.  1:11.15 drpfisherman
27.  1:13.33 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:17.96 AndyMok
29.  1:18.34 Meanjuice
30.  1:19.01 khachuli
31.  1:22.58 freshcuber.de
32.  1:23.79 CubeEnthusiast15
33.  1:44.52 BigBrainBoi989
34.  1:59.94 helloimcubedup
35.  2:45.64 Rubika-37-021204
36.  3:05.09 Hazwi
37.  DNF Tekooo


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:34.89 DGCubes
2.  2:45.77 YouCubing
3.  4:10.03 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  25.87 SpeedyOctahedron
2.  1:13.22 YouCubing
3.  1:31.89 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:42.84 xyzzy
5.  3:14.04 freshcuber.de
6.  DNF zSquirreL



*Contest results*(281)
1.  1438 Luke Garrett
2.  1404 Ash Black
3.  1387 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1366 DGCubes
5.  1363 Shaun Mack
6.  1347 ichcubegerne
7.  1341 Shadowjockey
8.  1273 AndyMok
9.  1221 BradenTheMagician
10.  1220 asiahyoo1997
11.  1199 jtcubezyt
12.  1155 darrensaito
13.  1152 OriginalUsername
14.  1131 Tues
15.  1125 Antto Pitkänen
16.  1117 Boris McCoy
17.  1110 WizardCM
18.  1082 MichaelNielsen
19.  1051 tsutt099
20.  1040 JacobLittleton
21.  1036 tJardigradHe
22.  1031 Ryan Pilat
23.  1029 Christopher Fandrich
24.  1017 Nuuk cuber
25.  1008 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  973 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  941 TheReasonableCuber
28.  923 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  910 turtwig
30.  908 Cubeology
31.  905 agradess2
32.  886 mihnea3000
33.  870 BrianJ
34.  835 Parke187
35.  833 Charles Jerome
36.  827 Shirosuki
37.  818 YellowEnte
38.  816 Jonathan Truchot
39.  802 MartinN13
40.  790 Chris Van Der Brink
41.  785 Cubey_Tube
42.  771 Hayden Ng
43.  770 carlosvilla9
44.  767 Haribo
45.  761 Kylegadj
46.  758 zSquirreL
47.  757 MCuber
48.  754 AydenNguyen
49.  753 João Vinicius
50.  748 ELLE1000
51.  731 Rollercoasterben 
52.  725 Cale S
53.  723 CornerTwisted
54.  719 lilwoaji
55.  718 roymok1213
56.  710 Logan2017DAYR01
57.  708 2019ECKE02
58.  702 Pixaler
59.  686 parkertrager
60.  684 aznbn
61.  683 Torch
62.  676 Jammy
63.  675 tobysthatsall
64.  659 Calumv 
65.  654 KrokosB
66.  653 Valken
67.  650 Oliver Pällo
67.  650 JohnDaCuber
69.  648 eyeballboi
70.  643 Timona
71.  636 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  634 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
73.  609 Jakub26
74.  607 quing
74.  607 EvanWright1
76.  581 InfinityCuber324
77.  580 nigelthecuber
78.  579 Trexrush1
79.  578 Cody_Caston
80.  577 G2013
81.  572 Koen van Aller
81.  572 Luke Solves Cubes
83.  571 Yeguk Kim
84.  568 BradyLawrence
85.  557 drpfisherman
86.  549 Victor Tang
87.  548 Triangles_are_cubers
88.  546 Legomanz
89.  540 hah27
90.  537 sband17
91.  534 Dylan Swarts
92.  528 midnightcuberx
93.  504 VectorCubes
94.  494 OwlC
95.  489 DesertWolf
96.  482 Max C.
97.  469 Jge
98.  466 Hyperion
99.  460 xyzzy
100.  449 Isaiah The Scott
101.  445 DynaXT
102.  433 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  433 KellanTheCubingCoder
104.  432 Omkar1
105.  420 any name you wish
106.  406 benzhao
107.  401 V Achyuthan
108.  399 JohnSax
109.  398 MJbaka
109.  398 Poorcuber09
111.  394 Li Xiang
112.  392 bennettstouder
113.  389 DUDECUBER
114.  388 Cubing Mania
115.  385 BigBrainBoi989
115.  385 Sawyer
117.  381 smitty cubes
118.  379 hyn
119.  370 Fred Lang
120.  366 Jay Cubes
121.  363 rlnninja44
122.  361 Homeschool Cubing
123.  360 JakeAK
123.  360 GenTheThief
125.  350 stanley chapel
126.  346 CubeEnthusiast15
127.  343 rdurette10
128.  337 TheCubingAddict980
129.  331 pizzacrust
130.  328 Nevan J
131.  327 ErezE
132.  324 Redicubeman
133.  323 FishTalons
134.  320 Abram Grimsley
134.  320 RedstoneTim
136.  316 Meanjuice
137.  313 ly_6
138.  311 trangium
139.  310 mariotdias
140.  309 2017LAMB06
141.  306 Keroma12
142.  302 Thewan
143.  299 abunickabhi
144.  293 qatumciuzacqul
145.  288 Jacck
146.  284 Clock_Enthusiast
147.  283 Alison Meador
148.  278 JustGoodCuber
149.  275 AidanNoogie
149.  275 Neb
149.  275 Heewon Seo
152.  273 c00bmaster
153.  272 Mike Hughey
154.  271 sporteisvogel
155.  264 William Austin
155.  264 jbudd
157.  263 Rubika-37-021204
158.  257 qaz
159.  255 freshcuber.de
160.  252 BalsaCuber
160.  252 Imsoosm
162.  249 iLikeCheese
163.  248 Tekooo
164.  247 GrettGrett
165.  243 filmip
166.  239 David ep
167.  237 justyy14
168.  236 DLXCubing
169.  234 DistanceRunner25
170.  233 ExultantCarn
170.  233 superkitkat106
172.  230 Topherlul
172.  230 FishyIshy
174.  229 samuel roveran
175.  227 SpeedCubeLegend17
176.  224 lumes2121
177.  223 NathanaelCubes
177.  223 AndrewT99
179.  220 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
180.  219 Eli Apperson
180.  219 Jrg
182.  217 Jack Law
183.  216 d2polld
184.  214 SpeedyOctahedron
185.  212 ARSCubing
186.  210 Jakub D
187.  208 Jules Graham
188.  205 elimescube
189.  204 blerrpycuber
190.  202 Aerocuber
191.  189 Adweehun
191.  189 Ayce
193.  188 PiKeeper
194.  186 LwBigcubes
195.  183 dhafin
196.  182 vezeneca
197.  179 kumato
198.  177 Noob's Cubes
198.  177 roxanajohnson01
200.  176 AlexISCrazy
200.  176 brad711
202.  172 GooseCuber
203.  164 Xauxage
203.  164 khachuli
205.  159 WTFperm
205.  159 Julio974
207.  154 One Wheel
208.  148 PCCuber
209.  146 Ssiא
210.  145 cuberkid10
211.  144 Henry13
212.  140 jachi
213.  130 bh13
213.  130 ican97
215.  128 edcuberrules8473
216.  120 CraterCuberYT
217.  118 DavidEdwards
218.  116 Chai003
219.  115 NONOGamer12
220.  114 Dominduchami
221.  112 helloimcubedup
221.  112 Multicubing
223.  109 Heheheha
224.  106 nonamed_duck
225.  96 topppits
226.  95 Duan
227.  89 Kalindu
228.  85 aerocube
229.  83 NoSekt
229.  83 Rubuscu
231.  81 Kaito Kid Cuber
232.  79 KingWilwin16
233.  77 AquaStormCuber
234.  74 Foreright
235.  73 Nash171
235.  73 FeelTheBeat
237.  71 Sellerie11
238.  68 sqAree
239.  67 shaub1
240.  65 KamTheCuber
241.  63 julia_kuchle
242.  62 nurhid.hisham
242.  62 tungsten
244.  61 Hazwi
245.  57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
245.  57 thomas.sch
247.  54 Lord brainy
248.  53 nicb4491
249.  46 Faustfan
250.  43 bradmk;wes
250.  43 GT8590
252.  39 cristicris6
253.  38 Elisa Rippe
254.  37 UPCHAN
255.  33 cubinghuman
256.  26 HD Truong Giang
256.  26 arbivara
258.  25 MujmonstEr
258.  25 Exmestify
260.  24 RubikAr
260.  24 Christopher Crnjak
262.  23 Mormi
263.  21 1davey29
263.  21 Xatu
263.  21 alyzsnyzs
266.  20 norskey
267.  19 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
268.  17 remopihel
269.  16 T1_M0
269.  16 OriEy
271.  14 Burrito Does Cubes
271.  14 Penguinocuber
273.  13 Zaffran
274.  12 Lonecuber
275.  11 HelgeBerlin
276.  10 Lutz_P
277.  8 Michaeltawfik
277.  8 baseballjello67
279.  6 Cuberkai
280.  5 Benjamin Warry
281.  4 Gavsters_Cubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2022)

281 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 64!

That means our winner this week is *Calumv!* Congratulations!!


----------

